# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Bike Week's auf Phuket,14.04 -21.04.2013

## schiene

Vom 14.04.-21.04.2013 findet am Loma Park, Patong Beach, Phuket eines der größten Bikertreffen Thailands statt
19th annual PHUKET BIKE WEEK 2013 on April 14-21, 2013 - at Patong Beach, Phuket, Thailand

----------


## schiene

Phuket Bike Week im April 2015

----------

